# Are Freedom Rangers and Red Rangers the same thing?



## clarkecrew (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/red_ranger_broiler.html

http://www.freedomrangerhatchery.com/freedom-ranger-chickens.asp


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Possibly.

A lot of hatcheries are offering colored broilers. Some of them are *real* broilers, some aren't.

When a hatchery requires a minimum of 25 on the rangers, straight run only, and says they have to be shipped separately from other chicks, then the Freedom Ranger hatchery is actually drop shipping for them.

Recently, however, more hatcheries seem to be producing their own that are real broilers. I suspect they may have gotten chicks from the Freedom Ranger hatchery to use as breeders. Of course they give them a different name when they do that.

Since Murray is offering sexed Red Ranger Broiler chicks, in quantities less than 25, either they are something else, OR they got ahold of Freedom Rangers and started raising their own.

The only way to be 100% sure of what you are getting is to order directly from freedomrangerhatchery.com


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Freedom rangers only come from the Freedom Ranger hatchery, therefore they are not the same. It is a trademarked name and they are the only ones who have that line of specially bred birds developed in France during the sixties.

Now, there are red, grey, dixie and other ranger varieties, but those depend on who breeds them and are not perfected, unlike freedom rangers.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

McMurray is offering Red Rangers and "Pioneers" this year (they say a pioneer is the same as a Dixie Rainbow.) Thoughts on either of these? I'm thinking of getting a few of each and comparing them.


----------

